# What Kind of Were would you be?



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Okay okay I know I am a total DORK, mmmk. (Hey it's almost Halloween so I can pretend this question is related, ha ha!)

I think a person's answer to this question says a lot about their personality:

If you could be any were-animal (shape shift at will into the form of an animal), what kind of animal would you be and why?

I would be a tiger or some other kind of big cat because they are beautiful, graceful and strong. 

Ok go!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If not for my dogs I'd be dead and gone and no one would notice LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Marty said:


> If not for my dogs I'd be dead and gone and no one would notice LOL


marty if you were dead and gone we would miss you very much! and if its your dogs that are keeping you alive...they better not die ne time soon either!

ne ways back to the question...lately i have been trying to find a culture that best suits me...i have been picking up on native american culture. and i have been into the whole animal totem animal spirit guid thing. some ppl say its corny but i dont care i like it. and i love the general native american ideas of humans being one with nature. soooo if i would be an animal then i would choose what i believe is my animal totem...so all in all i would be a Cobra.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd be a wolf 

not a werewolf, yuck!

whoohoo!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

bear or raven


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

a mountain goat........hahaha kidding a black panther


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would be a waregorilla


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I would be a waregorilla


lol. if that ever happens dont come my way! lol sounds like some scary stuff!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd be an eagle, because I always keep an observed eye out to my surroundings, and when my kids leave the nest, I know it's part of life.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NesOne said:


> I'd be an eagle, because I always keep an observed eye out to my surroundings, and when my kids leave the nest, I know it's part of life.


maybe its just me but it feels like i havent seen you around in forever! how u been?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would be a horse. Make that a Pegasus! Horses are my first love. I would love to be able to be as graceful, beautiful and swift as a horse. And one with wings would be even more cool!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> maybe its just me but it feels like i havent seen you around in forever! how u been?


It has been forever. I don't come on here during work anymore, and at home been too busy with the newborn, and going online to just pay bills and read the news, HAHAHAHA.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would be a lion or white tiger because they are both beautiful and are able to take care of ones self if need be!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

prob. a lion (because there at the top of the food chain and endless terrain to go through, and Ive never respected boundries) Or prob. an artic wolf (because im more for the colder weather and wolves are beautiful animals.)


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmm...I think I'd like to be a Hawk, but one of the ones that Jack Hanna always took on Leno!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG C this is sooo hard....... I think I would be a raven. I love the raven aand I already think my mom, dad and brother are already ravens as I see three ravens together everyday on the way to work.




Jessica what Native American Tribe has a cobra on their totem? We don't have cobras here.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Id be a APBT,,,,,,,or a wolf!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd be a black panther ...... I think they have a mysterious look about them...
I always wanted one as a kid so wby not be one ....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd be a snow leopard.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I asked my sister and son what they would be and my son wants to be a bat and my sister would like to be a spider.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awesome answers everyone. I think the whole Native American totem animal thing is pretty cool too. I doubt my totem would be a tiger or any big cat, though I could hope 

My husband got adventurous at work the other day when some of his Cambodian coworkers offered him candied crickets (GROSS I know!!!) so he tried some. I told him he would be a werefrog because he eats crickets, lmao! He told me I would be a vampire bat because I am a blood sucking b**** - now that's love


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NesOne said:


> It has been forever. I don't come on here during work anymore, and at home been too busy with the newborn, and going online to just pay bills and read the news, HAHAHAHA.


I had been wondering where you'd disappeared to! Welcome back Nes!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My ojibwe tribe has seven clans. My sister is into the whole Native American religion stuff. I don't care much for it....I'm a person not a nationality. I believe in the Pagen religion and they have animals spirits. It is cool. I also studied Druid religion which animal spirits.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG C this is sooo hard....... I think I would be a raven. I love the raven aand I already think my mom, dad and brother are already ravens as I see three ravens together everyday on the way to work.
> 
> Jessica what Native American Tribe has a cobra on their totem? We don't have cobras here.


i have a book on animal totems. its not really anything about specific tribes or location...the whole idea of it all is everyone is linked with nature and everyone has an animal guide. whatever animal you get is whatever animal that best represents your life and who you are...and the goal is to learn more about the animal spiritually and scientifically so it can help you grow personally and guide you through life. generally mine falls under snakes so every type of snake has the same general meaning. from what i read native americans view the snake as a symbol of deeath and rebirth...all that has to do with snakes being able to shed and reveal shinier scales...i guess they were also a big part of healing rituals. but my specific snake is a cobra...it is a meditation processand i hope i did it correctly. you can also have temporary animal totems that represent specific but not permanent situations in life and they can come and go. so you can have any animal as an animal totem, it can be a reptile,a mamal,a bug, a fish...whatever.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have never really thought about being anything but a human, but have you read the Mercy Thompson novels by Patricia Briggs? They are fantastic, werewolves, shapeshifters, pack politics etc.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I have never really thought about being anything but a human, but have you read the Mercy Thompson novels by Patricia Briggs? They are fantastic, werewolves, shapeshifters, pack politics etc.


LOVE her stuff! There is also a series about a werewolf named Kitty that is fabulous, too but I can't remember the author's name right now! Oh, and Kelley Armstrong has really neat werewolves in her world. Her series is called The Women of the Otherworld and focuses on different lead female characters that all intertwine.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The question came about because I have been reading the Sookie Stackhouse novels (which the HBO series True Blood is based off of) and there are Weres (as in wolves) and shifters (the were's don't like the shifters calling themselves weres) who can change at will into anything they want, but generally have a "go to" animal.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Jessica I would be interested in knowing the title of that book. As I ojibwa you are born under an animal sign. You are really not suppose to tell anyone out side your family what your animal is. But you can not marry any one from that animal family either as we are all brothers and sisters.


On a side note my son can shape shift. His grandfather on his dad side was a big medicine man. My son knows thing s he shouldn't know or even had heard of. Everyone says he is special too. I'm not making this up as he is my son he is a special person with healing powers.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the book is called animal speak...i believe the author is ted andrews...so your son is into shape shifting huh? i am just scratching the surface with shapeshifting. and so far i know little to nothing about it.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Jessica I would be interested in knowing the title of that book. As I ojibwa you are born under an animal sign. You are really not suppose to tell anyone out side your family what your animal is. But you can not marry any one from that animal family either as we are all brothers and sisters.
> 
> On a side note my son can shape shift. His grandfather on his dad side was a big medicine man. My son knows thing s he shouldn't know or even had heard of. Everyone says he is special too. I'm not making this up as he is my son he is a special person with healing powers.


also could you give some info on that animal sign stuff? im not trying to pick up a spefictribes culture. i want to learn about all this stuff generally...i would consider myself a christian...my family is but i dont like the idea of sticking to just one religion or culture... i go by my own beliefs.


----------

